# Coaching



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to be coaching a town rec team this year. Aside from a stint doing AYSO soccer this year that just ended this past weekend I haven't done any coaching. That soccer team had 4 coaches and since I was the one that knew the least about soccer, I let the other 3 that played take over what drills to do in practice, etc. Now I know basketball pretty well, but I just go to games as I could never play because I had back surgery when I was younger which forced early retirement for me, lol. Anyways, our first practice is scheduled for Wednesday, and the main coach is out of town, so I'm going to be running it with the director of the program. We have 11 players that are in grades 7-9. Any specific drills I should plan (ball handling, offense, defense, dribbling, rebounding, etc??) As I said the grade range is 7 to 9 so the age range is about 12 to 16 and the practice is scheduled for an hour?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Talk to UD40. Send him a PM or something.


----------

